# Any requests?



## BTackitt

I have been making random screensavers sometimes.. but was wondering if anyone had specific type of requests? I reallly enjoy making things people like but don't either know how, or have the time to do.


----------



## Tigress780

Hi BTackitt,

I'm new here, but I have run across your work in another thread. I'd really appreciate it if you could make me an Auburn University "Tiger Eyes" screensaver. If you need me to find a picture, just let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## kimbertay

Here are a couple more for you.


----------



## Tigress780

AWESOME, BTackitt!! That was so quick! You have all of my faves - including my beloved Samford Hall! I actually just got back from Auburn and I made a big deal out of taking a pic with my new son in front of Samford Hall & the Auburn University sign! Thanks!


----------



## Tigress780

kimbertay said:


> Here are a couple more for you...


Thanks, Kimbertay! I'm loving the "peace, love, Auburn" ss. Ahh....it makes me feel so warm & fuzzy inside!


----------



## BTackitt

NP.. I'm glad you are happy with them.


----------



## kimbertay

BTackitt is right...it's kind of fun to play around and make SS's.


----------



## 911jason

kimbertay said:


> BTackitt is right...it's kind of fun to play around and make SS's.


I agree! Good job BT and Kimber!


----------



## brandydandy

I sent you a Pm.  I would love something from the Wizard of Oz, and something with the Klingon Symbol from Star Trek. 

TIA!


----------



## ljorges

Loved your Geisha series and moved many of them to my kindle.  Do you have any classic samurai or japanese scenery/garden screensavers?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## BTackitt

ACtually I Dl a bunch of pics today to go with the geishas...as soon as I finish the rest of the fractal series I will be able to finish all of the Japanese woodcuts I got today.


----------



## lovesangelrn

I so glad some of you enjoy making SS so much.......cuz I'm so graphically challenged.  You all have made me love my Kindle even more


----------



## Geoffrey

Here are a few Klingon screenies ... I thought you might like a few random things from the Empire as well ...


----------



## Geoffrey

Here are some Samurai and some Japanese gardens ....


----------



## Geoffrey

This has been a fun way to pass the morning ....


----------



## BTackitt

Geoffrey said:


> Here are a few Klingon screenies ... I thought you might like a few random things from the Empire as well ...


BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHH <DEEP BREATH> HAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## brandydandy

Geoffrey-  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  I love them all!  Ernie is hysterical.


----------



## 908tracy

This may be too much to ask but if anyone has the time I would really like one with fairies and or dragonflies that is personalized.....like saying, ~*Tracy's Kindle*~ I do not know how to do it. Heck I even needed help resizing them from thumbnails!!! =P

TIA


----------



## BTackitt

ljorges said:


> Loved your Geisha series and moved many of them to my kindle. Do you have any classic samurai or japanese scenery/garden screensavers?
> Thanks,
> Les


ok.. first 16 Woodprints are done. I will post them all oveer in the main screensaver thread, but just letting you know they can all be found @ http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/Japanese%20Woodprint%20Kindle%20Screensavers/


----------



## ljorges

Geoffrey - Thanks!  Great images!!!  Already got them on my kindle.

BTackitt - Those are great!

You two just ROCK!!!

Thanks,

Les


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ok since you asked!  I just recently put the "I am Yours" DecalGirl Skin on my new K2 and would love a screensaver to match.  Can any of you help me out?  Thanks, Brenda


----------



## Geoffrey

I didn't want to wash it out once I converted it to a greyscale so I tweaked the color a few times ... If you want me to adjust the shading or sharpness, just let me know. I left the top corners on to get more of the flower ....


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh Geoffrey, very cool!!!  Now I just have to go and read how to do the screensaver hack!!  I will let you know when I do it and download the image to see what it looks like on my K2.  Thank you very much.  Brenda


----------



## chellie

908tracy said:


> This may be too much to ask but if anyone has the time I would really like one with fairies and or dragonflies that is personalized.....like saying, ~*Tracy's Kindle*~ I do not know how to do it. Heck I even needed help resizing them from thumbnails!!! =P
> 
> TIA


Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread, but I put together something for Tracy. Let me know if this is along the lines you were looking for.


----------



## BTackitt

Pshh.. Jump away... this weekend has been busier than I thought it would be.. and then my graphic program crashed twice. I *think* I have it working again.. but it IS old...


----------



## tiffneyy

I would like some fairies  please


----------



## chellie

tiffneyy said:


> I would like some fairies please


I can make some more later tonight/tomorrow. Would you like any personalized with your name? Other text? Just images?


----------



## tiffneyy

Sure I would like my name on some, Tiffney is how its spelled. Tiffney's Kindle or this kindle belongs to Tiffney. I would love a few with out my name as well. Whatever you all can do I'm not picky.


----------



## chellie

Here are a handful of fairy screensavers - some are personalized, some have space for personalization. If anyone wants their name or whatever added to any, drop me a PM. 

Click the little pics to embiggen. Feel free to use or not use!


----------



## BTackitt

If you go through this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html
There are a TON of fairies somewhere in it.. I know.. 19 pages of screensavers to look through.. but they are there.. someone else asked for them once and a couple of us did them.


----------



## 908tracy

Omg Chellie It's Gorgeous!!!! Thank you so much!!! =)

BTackitt,
Funny you mention that link....I took all of my screensavers from your (I believe Sept 09 album) Fairies pics. Thank you very much! 

My kindle is all set now....personalized and everything. It screams "me". Love it.


----------



## tiffneyy

Chellie Many thanks to you those are great.


----------



## 908tracy

Tiffney,

Also if you go to BTackitt's photo album look for Sept 09.....lots of cool fairy pics there too! I spent several days (with a toddler, you don't get a lot of solid pc time at once) searching through that thread (fairies are on page 15 I believe?) to find and save all that I liked there. I just did this so it is fresh in my mind. =) Have fun!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Geoffrey, I have tried to click on the image and nothing happens!!  On the other pictures I get a hand cursor but only have the arrow cursor on the picture you did for me.  Help!!


----------



## Geoffrey

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Geoffrey, I have tried to click on the image and nothing happens!! On the other pictures I get a hand cursor but only have the arrow cursor on the picture you did for me. Help!!


Oh. sorry. I didn't hyperlink it. It's just a shrunken version of image. If you right click, you can save the image and it will save a a full size screensaver. (with firefox it's 'save image as', with Internet Explorer it's 'save picture as')

You're not the first person I've confused by doing that. Maybe I should link like everyone else for consistencies sake ......


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Geoffrey said:


> Oh. sorry. I didn't hyperlink it. It's just a shrunken version of image. If you right click, you can save the image and it will save a a full size screensaver. (with firefox it's 'save image as', with Internet Explorer it's 'save picture as')
> 
> You're not the first person I've confused by doing that. Maybe I should link like everyone else for consistencies sake ......


Thank you, that worked, I was able to save the picture on my netbook and will go from there.


----------



## desilu

I just purchased the Bookshelf skin from Gelaskins. I would love to have a screensaver to match. Here is the image.










This is how it looks on the Kindle.










Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Desilu...



I doctored it a little bit to get rid of the noise that comes with upsizing a small image. That causes a bit of blur, so let me know if you'd like me to redo it. I also tried to line it up based on the skin image you posted, so if that's not right either, let me know.


----------



## desilu

Oh, wow, wow, wow! Thank you so much - that is just perfect! I can't wait to load it! You are the best!


----------



## fairoasis

You guys do great work.  I have a couple that I just have to have on my K.  Anyone want to attempt?


----------



## 911jason

What are you looking for FairOasis? I'm sure one of us will try to help...


----------



## newborn

Just bought this Amazon Kindle 2 E-book reader Protective decal sticker skin 
kindleSK-135 and would love to have matching screen. 
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## 911jason

Where did you buy it Newborn? Need to try to find a nice straight and preferrably large image to use to make the skin. Also, if they don't have a complete image (without the cutout where the K's screen is) then it will probably not be possible to make a good match from the back skin since it's not the same image as the front, but rather a continuation of the image.


----------



## newborn

Here's the link 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001YPHJWW/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
thanks


----------



## 911jason

OK, so it's a 3acp skin... they've been around for awhile, but unfortunately, I cannot get their site to work on my computer. See if you can find the same skin for a laptop so you can get a big image with the part that is cutout for your Kindle screen. If you can post that image here, that will be the best way to make a matching wallpaper image. I did find their section for nook wallpapers, but the link to everyone I tried said it's been removed. This is the link to Nook 135 which may or may not be the same as yours. Maybe keep trying and eventually they'll fix the link.

http://www.3acp.com/wallpaper/nook/135.jpg


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> OK, so it's a 3acp skin... they've been around for awhile, but unfortunately, I cannot get their site to work on my computer. See if you can find the same skin for a laptop so you can get a big image with the part that is cutout for your Kindle screen. If you can post that image here, that will be the best way to make a matching wallpaper image. I did find their section for nook wallpapers, but the link to everyone I tried said it's been removed. This is the link to Nook 135 which may or may not be the same as yours. Maybe keep trying and eventually they'll fix the link.
> 
> http://www.3acp.com/wallpaper/nook/135.jpg


Try this site: http://www.invisibledefenders.com/


----------



## NogDog




----------



## newborn

Oh thanks so much NogDog. Can't wait to get home from work and try it out.
Brenda


----------



## Meemo

Well, seeing the Auburn ones, how about some for University of Georgia - my daughter and my husband would LOVE those (assuming we can figure out the process for getting them on our K2's). Jason was already kind enough to say he'd try to find a Nancy Drew one for me. I'm thinking this could be a great one with my name & phone # on it, but I know from putting screensavers on my K1 that it's hard for me to restrict myself to just one...


----------



## NogDog

newborn said:


> Oh thanks so much NogDog. Can't wait to get home from work and try it out.
> Brenda


Hope it lines up decently -- I overwrote the original image I downloaded.


----------



## NogDog

Simple and to the point:


----------



## Meemo

NogDog said:


> Simple and to the point:


Indeed - it's great! Thanks so much - they'll love it!


----------



## NogDog




----------



## NogDog

sailorman said:


> THAT IS SO COOL! My Kindle is going to look so mysterious. lol
> Thanks so much.


Does it line up reasonably well? I had to stretch it vertically a bit to match the skin.


----------



## sem

Any chance for a Bayou Sunset (Decal Girl) for the K2 (she asks shyly)?


----------



## NogDog

sem said:


> Any chance for a Bayou Sunset (Decal Girl) for the K2 (she asks shyly)?


----------



## sem

AWESOME!  Thank you Soooo much! I'm waiting for the Library skin and have that screen saver but I also have the Bayou Sunset - now I don't know which one to use first!!

You rock!


----------



## NogDog

sem said:


> AWESOME! Thank you Soooo much! I'm waiting for the Library skin and have that screen saver but I also have the Bayou Sunset - now I don't know which one to use first!!
> 
> You rock!


Buy a second kindle?


----------



## sem

^^^ or a second fiddle - actually, I have a k1 and the bayou skin so maybe I will put the Library on K2 and Bayou on k1 - problem solved!

Thanks again!!


----------



## hudsonam

Could anyone make me a screensaver for my K2 to go with this skin? It's available on Gelaskins, but I customized it a bit:










And on Gelaskins:
https://www.gelaskins.com/image.php?ImageID=370


----------



## NogDog




----------



## hudsonam

Thank you!!  

ETA: I just downloaded it, and it looks great! Thank you again NogDog! It's only a hair off, and for doing it based on the horrible picture I provided, I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Ariadne

Could someone of the awesome screensafer creators make ma a screensafer for the Lettereater-skin from decalgirl?
That would be wonderful!


----------



## NogDog

Ariadne said:


> Could someone of the awesome screensafer creators make ma a screensafer for the Lettereater-skin from decalgirl?
> That would be wonderful!


I decided just matching the image was a little boring, so I added an additional choice.


----------



## Ariadne

Just great! Thanks a lot. I added both choices, but if I get rid of one it certainly won't be the second one


----------



## ldidge

Hi,  do you have any Dragonfly ones??


----------



## NogDog

ldidge said:


> Hi, do you have any Dragonfly ones??


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## newborn

Would like to have the matching screen to this if anyone has the tiime. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19936


----------



## BTackitt

here are 2 versions as close as I could get them..


----------



## newborn

Thanks so much.


----------



## loca

NogDog said:


>


This would look even better in color.


----------



## jianqiang

So I email Gelaskins customer service, ask for the screen saver. They just give me the original picture 600 x 800 which doesn't help me one bit. Things don't line up ya know. Well, I'm pretty inept at working with pictures, so, can someone help me? Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt

I hope this lines up for you.


----------



## jianqiang

Its pretty darn close, it'll do, I got a bunch from the screensaver thread so it really doesnt matter anymore unless I just keep sleeping, waking, sleeping waking my kindle until I get the right picture. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Teele

What are you guys using to get the images looking good on the kindle?  Is there a thread somewhere on the photo-editing process?  

I've been working on children's picture books on Kindle & would love any advice anyone could give me on how to make the images their best.

Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt

Nogdog has a program on his website where you can just put a picture in and it will format it for the K... 
Personally, I use the same graphics program I have been using for like 15 years... it does what I want and I don't have to keep learning new things with new updates.. it hasn't been updated..Heck the company website doesn't even list the program at all anymore rofl..


----------



## NogDog

Teele said:


> What are you guys using to get the images looking good on the kindle? Is there a thread somewhere on the photo-editing process?
> 
> I've been working on children's picture books on Kindle & would love any advice anyone could give me on how to make the images their best.
> 
> Thanks!


I use The GIMP, mainly because I'm too cheap to buy anything (it's open-source freeware). Hmm...maybe I'll put together a little tutorial and post in on my Kindle Minds blog soon.  The process in a nutshell is: (a) open the file in the image editor, (b) change it to grayscale ("image -> mode -> grayscale" in GIMP), (c) scale the image so that its height is 800px (assuming K2) if the source image's h/w ration is more than 4:3, or else so the width is 600px, (d) use the rectangular selection tool to select a portion of the image so that it is the desired 600x800 size, (e) crop to the selection ("image -> crop to selection" in GIMP), then (f) save the file as a PNG image file (generally displays a bit more sharply than JPEG).

For a quick-and-dirty, automated way to do that, see my Kindle Screen-Saver Generator.


----------



## 911jason

If anyone's interested in my photoshop methods for creating Kindle screensavers, they are as follows:

Step 1. Image>Adjust>Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+U on a PC)

Step 2. Edit>Fade Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+F) then change the mode to Color and click OK.

Step 3. Use the crop tool and specify a size (600 px width x 800 px height for K2 / 824 px width x 1200 px height for DX)

Step 4. File>Save for Web & Devices (CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+S) and use the following settings:
Change the file format drop down to *PNG-8*
Change the color reduction dropdown to *Perceptual*
Change the colors to *16*
Change the dither algorithm to *Diffusion*
Change dither to *100%*
After you make all these changes, click on the button at the top right hand corner
and choose SAVE SETTINGS and name it Kindle. Then you won't have to remember
all of these changes for the next time.


----------



## Asnofg4l

Hi Guys
Can someone get me screensavers made out of the Eclipse Newborn Vampire Fight please I have been looking everywhere for some good ones.
Thank you in advance


----------



## meljackson

Can anyone make a couple of mermaids? Anything but Ariel. Please?

Melissa


----------



## 911jason

meljackson said:


> Can anyone make a couple of mermaids? Anything but Ariel. Please?
> 
> Melissa


Here's a thread from last year with a few...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8067.0.html

I'm pretty sure BTackitt had posted mermaid screensavers in the past, have you already looked through the huge screensaver thread?


----------



## meljackson

Thanks Jason, those are nice! I skimmed thru the long thread. I'll have to take a closer look when I have more time. 

Melissa


----------



## 911jason

Here are three to get you started...


----------



## jhuston

I'd love a screensaver that would go with my Oberon Hollyhocks and Oberon River Garden covers.


----------



## BTackitt

meljackson said:


> Can anyone make a couple of mermaids? Anything but Ariel. Please?
> 
> Melissa


/nods I've done TONS of Mermaids, Mermen, & Poseidon related SS.. Neriads, dryads, druids, butterflies, fractals... different colleges/teams...

You can browse through all of the ones I have at photobucket, sorry they are not in any kind of order.. skip the RL & Photo effects folders.. no SS in those, but ALL other folders are full of SS. http://s684.photobucket.com/home/B_Tackitt/allalbums


----------



## 911jason

jhuston said:


> I'd love a screensaver that would go with my Oberon Hollyhocks and Oberon River Garden covers.


I'm not sure where Oberon gets their artwork, but I think most of it is done in house or contracted out. In other words, it's not publicly available so there isn't anything to create the screensaver from. Sorry!


----------



## T.A. Bookwm

I am looking for a matching screensaver for my Kindle.


----------



## jlee745

How about a sea turtle?


----------



## 911jason

T.A. Bookwm said:


> I am looking for a matching screensaver for my Kindle.


Which Kindle do you have?


----------



## 911jason

jlee745 said:


> How about a sea turtle?


----------



## T.A. Bookwm

I have a Kindle 2.


----------



## 911jason

T.A. Bookwm said:


> I have a Kindle 2.


I posted the K2 image in your other request thread.


----------



## meljackson

Thank you B! I love your album 

Melissa


----------



## heragn

chellie said:


> Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread, but I put together something for Tracy. Let me know if this is along the lines you were looking for.


I love this templete! Could someone make one that says Christina's Kindle? Awesome, Thanks ya'll


----------



## 911jason

heragn said:


> I love this templete! Could someone make one that says Christina's Kindle? Awesome, Thanks ya'll


You should PM the member who originally posted that image. She hasn't posted since January, but she's showing online right now, so she may just lurk and not even notice your post.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Could you please make a matching screen saver for this DecalGirl skin?

It's for a Christmas present...
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50198

Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Try this one Luv...










Let me know if it doesn't line up and I can make adjustments. I couldn't find a large image to work from, so this is blown up quite a bit which affected the quality. Not much I could do about that, sorry!


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> Try this one Luv...
> 
> Let me know if it doesn't line up and I can make adjustments. I couldn't find a large image to work from, so this is blown up quite a bit which affected the quality. Not much I could do about that, sorry!


That was quick. I'll check it in the morning.. Hopefully. I think my daughter brought out my laptop this evening.

They brought me out Taryn's Kindle to give me something to stay busy tomorrow. I'm trying to get it all set up for her.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the screen saver for the K1 on it's way to me.. I think we (you ) should be able to fiddle just a bit to get it to work. I'll post it as soon as I get it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## luvmy4brats

One is the K1 screensaver, one is the iPad screensaver. Hopefully one of them will work.

Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Awesome! Did the other one line up correctly?


----------



## 911jason




----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> Awesome! Did the other one line up correctly?


I'll check in the morning. They brought me a dead laptop and forgot the charger 

This one looks great. I'll let you know how it lines up as soon as I get it on the Kindle. Eyeballing it now and it looks pretty accurate though.

Thanks. Can you believe a 9 year old picked this skin? All the choices and this was her favorite. (with a lime green Amazon cover)


----------



## Uber_Trekkie

Star Trek is good for me please. Especially LCARS designs


----------



## 911jason

Uber_Trekkie said:


> Star Trek is good for me please. Especially LCARS designs


http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=27454.0


----------



## HappyGuy

More Christmas?


----------



## BTackitt

I'll get to work on Christmas ones this week. I have 6 days of no school, so I can have fun again making SS.


----------



## HappyGuy

So what happened to the Christmas pics? Are there any?


----------



## BTackitt

HappyGuy said:


> So what happened to the Christmas pics? Are there any?


Doh! Sorry HappyGuy, I forgot, got caught up in relaxing from my classwork & Thanksgiving and such.. I have some done, will upload tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## BTackitt

Going to dinner, will have Santas when I get back to upload.. but thought I'd start with snowflakes, and snowflake fairies.


----------



## BTackitt

Some more snowflakes


----------



## BTackitt

All 27 so far can be found on my photobucket..
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Winter%20KSS/
And someone asked for the clickable thumbnails..


----------



## SandyMinter

If it is at all possible could you help me with a couple of Christmas screen savers the first one would be
A cherry blossom tree with the name of Jessica Minter.  The second one would be of a Geisha with the name of Sandy Minter.

Thank you, and Merry Christmas


----------



## may2700

i am a mans man and was wondering if you could do some pin up girls? like from the 40's and 50's or bomber artwork? thanks ..jim


----------



## WhistleBlower

Cheese!


----------



## BTackitt

may2700 said:


> i am a mans man and was wondering if you could do some pin up girls? like from the 40's and 50's or bomber artwork? thanks ..jim


Jim, I know I have done Pin up girls before.. but I have done over 3000 SS, so they are somewhere in my photobucket.. 
The color versions are 
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Pinup%20Girls/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

The B/W versions are... somewhere within my photobucket albums...


----------



## kbfinerty

In the Universities category...Alabama...crimson tide...anything with Bear Bryant...looking for some screen savers for the hubby.  thank you!!


----------



## Tegan

Does anyone have any Doctor Who screensavers?


----------



## Vicki66

BTackitt said:


> I have been making random screensavers sometimes.. but was wondering if anyone had specific type of requests? I reallly enjoy making things people like but don't either know how, or have the time to do.


Hi there,

Are you still taking requests for kindle screensavers. Wondered if I could have one designed to display Vicki's Kindle. Maybe with a sunset or ocean setting with palm trees. Something tropical looking?


----------



## Tegan

Vicki66 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you still taking requests for kindle screensavers. Wondered if I could have one designed to display Vicki's Kindle. Maybe with a sunset or ocean setting with palm trees. Something tropical looking?


Until someone can do a good one, here's one I threw together:


----------



## wood0002

looking for a vintage movie or good horror film poster with 'Matts Kindle' on it, thanks in advance


----------



## Tegan

wood0002 said:


> looking for a vintage movie or good horror film poster with 'Matts Kindle' on it, thanks in advance


Do you have a particular movie in mind? There's such a large number of horror films...


----------



## wood0002

Something Classic like Friday 13th, Freddy, Saw slasher type would be good,


----------



## Tegan

wood0002 said:


> Something Classic like Friday 13th, Freddy, Saw slasher type would be good,


Ok, here's a couple I tried. Hope you like 'em.


----------



## wood0002

Tegan

Many thanks, they are great


----------



## meljackson

Where can I request a matching DX screen saver for Decal Girl's Ask skin?
Thanks for any help!
Melissa


----------



## 911jason

I can do it, but it probably won't look very good since the only available artwork to use is very small and the size of the DX screensaver isn't so small.


----------



## 911jason

Try this...


----------



## jlee745

I really like the Jason screensavers. How about a Michael Myers one.


----------



## meljackson

Jason, thank you! It lined up perfectly and looks great, thank you so much!

Melissa


----------



## Meemo

I just found the jpg file for my custom skin - Jason (or whoever) if I email it to you could you make a screensaver for me pretty please?


----------



## 911jason

Sure, I'll PM you my e-mail address.


----------



## Solace

Could someone make a matching screensaver for my DecalGirl skin(k3)?

Here's a link: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53740


----------



## 911jason

I'm at work right now, but I can try to make that for you in the next day or two...


----------



## Solace

Thanks, i'd really appreciate it whenever you have time!


----------



## Tegan

jlee745 said:


> I really like the Jason screensavers. How about a Michael Myers one.


Not really familiar with horror movies. Which one is Myers?


----------



## 911jason

Solace said:


> Could someone make a matching screensaver for my DecalGirl skin(k3)?
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53740


This probably won't be perfect, especially in the top left corner, but it's the best I could do. Sorry!


----------



## Solace

It's freaking great!  If it's not perfect I can't tell.  Thank you!


----------



## meljackson

Jason, you are a sweetheart.

Melissa


----------



## Meemo

meljackson said:


> Jason, you are a sweetheart.
> 
> Melissa


Yes he is - I threw him what I'm sure was a total pain in the...neck...and he sent back a nifty new screensaver that's now my sole screensaver.

Thanks again, Jason!!!


----------



## Cirlonde

If you photo geniuses are still taking requests  ...I was wondering if this picture was big enough/high enough quality to make a kindle screensaver? I'm worried it is too small but it was the best I could find via Google.
-C


----------



## MrsDarcy

I know this is a few months late, but I would love some new screensavers.  I'm not very picky.  Here are some ideas:  

Jane Austen - P&P, Sense and Sensibility, Emma, and other Austen related things.  
Broadway Musicals  (I can't help it, I'm addicted!)
Old-fashioned pictures, drawings, and designs.  Think Austen, ladies in hoop-skirts, and other girly old-timey things.  

Just some inspiration.    If you could do any of these, I would be oh-so grateful!


----------



## SheilaJ

I love what was done with the screensaver for Vicki with the beach scene. Could I please request one for Sheila? I guess I am vain enough to really like ones that have my name in them in order to "show off", so various ones that include my name would be great.

I don't know how many people would be interested in quiilt screensavers but I certainly would.

I haven't had time to totally look around the screen savers thread yet, but has anyone done any Lord of the Rings ones? I'm thinking of some of the beautiful scenery pictures. Hopefully this link works (I just signed on to photobucket) http://photobucket.com/Sheilaj1

There should be some quilt pictures there that might be able to be turned into screen savers and quilt screensavers with Sheila's Kindle written on them would be even better. Geez am I asking for a lot. Sorry but ---
Thanks - Sheila


----------



## NogDog




----------



## stickybuns

I know this thread is ancient, but I didn't see a newer one. If someone could help me create a Kindle 3 screensaver to match this gelaskin, I'd really appreciate it:

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Keyboard/Oiran


----------



## stickybuns

never mind, I managed to figure it out on my own.


----------



## chattycathy

Sorry for posting in an ancient thread, but this was the newest one. Could someone create a skin for Decalgirl's Midnight Garden skin? (Kindle Touch) Here's the link http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/785/Midnight-Garden. Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

chattycathy said:


> Sorry for posting in an ancient thread, but this was the newest one. Could someone create a skin for Decalgirl's Midnight Garden skin? (Kindle Touch) Here's the link http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/785/Midnight-Garden. Thanks!


----------

